# achita c/v transportului



## Olivier76

Buna tuturor,

Cine mi-ar putea spune ce inseamna abrevierea "*c/v*" in expresia "a achita c/v transportului"?


----------



## Olivier76

contravaloarea?


----------



## farscape

Corect, este vorba de "contravaloarea transportului".

Later,


----------



## Olivier76

Mersi frumos!


----------

